# Looking for simple HTML-based shopping cart



## jmwasson (May 9, 2007)

I'm very proficient at html and design... and am looking for a shopping cart where I can copy and paste necessary tags (i.e. a tag to the cart, a tag link to a certain product, etc.) into my HTML code. I don't understand PHP and am not a programmer. Does anyone have a suggestion?

FYI, I thought cubecart might be a good choice. But, I downloaded it and there is ZERO documentation... so I don't know where to start. Plus, since it's all PHP I can't see the HTML tables (like I'm used to). So, I don't know how to modify placement using only the stylesheet.

much thanks!
j


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

Try Mal's E-Commerce. They are pretty good.
Mal's e-commerce


----------



## jmwasson (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on Mal's - I checked out the site. It looks like a pretty good option (esp for free). Thanks!


----------



## garthce (May 27, 2007)

this by far is proving to be the most difficult aspect of my business but i definitely think that it will prove to be worth it


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Cubecart (at cubecart.com) is a PHP based shopping cart, but all the layout and design is SEPARATE from the php coding.

So if you want to customize the layout, you just copy and paste HTML code. If you are familiar with HTML, it's a piece of cake. You don't have to mess with PHP at all.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> FYI, I thought cubecart might be a good choice. But, I downloaded it and there is ZERO documentation... so I don't know where to start.


Start at their website and go the the SUPPORT tab, there are pages and pages (and VIDEOS) of documentation. Step by step install and customization instructions. CubeCart - Powered By Kayako eSupport


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

Zen Cart allows HTML very easily as well. Great if you're just wanting to spruce things up a bit. Plus, since it's all written in PHP, you can mix and match HTML anywhere you wish as well.


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

> I'm very proficient at html and design... and am looking for a shopping cart where I can copy and paste necessary tags (i.e. a tag to the cart, a tag link to a certain product, etc.) into my HTML code. I don't understand PHP and am not a programmer. Does anyone have a suggestion?


I would suggest that you dismiss the idea of making a shopping cart using basic html program language unless you really have no need for anything other than selling single shirts at a time with extremely basic features.

Simple fact is that most, if not all current carts use PHP and link to database tables to offer much more in terms of design, function and most importantly SECURITY.

I cant speak for everyone, but if go to a site that has a "home made" cart solution... I leave it and take my credit card number to a site that I am sure can protect it and my other private information.

If you want people to spend money on your website, you have to present a reasonable amount of credibility in your cart solution. PHP is really not all that hard to learn, and besides most are auto installed and use simple interfaces to populate the cart so full working knowledge of the code is really not needed anyway.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Just use Mal's e-commerce


----------



## B-DON_81 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have used oscommerce in the past. It is very easy to customize as well.


----------



## jmwasson (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Calilbrated - I appreciate your honest feedback. I will definitely consider using cube cart or another PHP-based solution. Security is obviously HUGE and I don't want to be too far behind the 8 ball. thanks.


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

jmwasson said:


> Thanks Calilbrated - I appreciate your honest feedback. I will definitely consider using cube cart or another PHP-based solution. Security is obviously HUGE and I don't want to be too far behind the 8 ball. thanks.


And... your Merchant Provider should be doing a quick audit of your system before going live with your account. They see a LOT of carts, and if something is questionable, it may delay your ability to accept Visa/MC/AMex.

I finally landed on ZenCart after, OSCommerce and CubeCart. The best of the three that I saw.


----------

